
What Book Has the Most Page-For-Page Wisdom? - miraj
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/10/the-most-page-for-page-wisdom/
======
5xman
I don't think it's possible to beat this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltasar_Graci%C3%A1n#The_Art_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltasar_Graci%C3%A1n#The_Art_of_Worldly_Wisdom)
Maybe

